# Umai Venison Chorizo



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2021)

I started a 5 pound batch of Umai Venison Chorizo yesterday with 3 pounds venison, one pound pork butt and one pound pork back fat. I'm shooting for 40% weight loss-see you in a month with the results ! CM


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2021)

Can't wait until it comes out of the closet

David


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2021)

Looking good already. 
Dogs will be very friendly when you're wearing those coats!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2021)

Be watching .


----------



## oberst (Dec 24, 2021)

Never tried this one so interested!  I’ve gone over 40% drying a time or two but ended up with a “harder” sausage that I liked so would target right around 40% myself.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Looking good already.
> Dogs will be very friendly when you're wearing those coats!


 MC, That closet is full of old clothes that should be tossed or donated. The only thing in there I use is a fly fishing vest, maybe it will attract some fish ? :)


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

Lookin good Crazy...somehow I missed this thread. How'd they turn out or are you still drying?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2022)

Ya I must have missed it too! It's ok...this here's a nice bunch, you can come out of the closet!  But for as much as I love your smoked venison hearts this has got to be good!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 2, 2022)

Also missed this and would like to see the finished product. Bought alot of umai stuff last month and want to learn


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Lookin good Crazy...somehow I missed this thread. How'd they turn out or are you still drying?


IDS, It's funny you asked as I am weighing them later today . They were about 40 grams off the desired 40% on the last weigh-in.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2022)

I figured they would be ready in about 40-45 days....


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Also missed this and would like to see the finished product. Bought alot of umai stuff last month and want to learn


TNJ, Nothing to the Umai process, it's simple and straight forward !


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

I bet that’s going to be incredible. I love chorizo. Best I’ve had was last year from Bearded Butcher and it was lean turkey chorizo.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2022)

CM, looks great… your gonna have some tasty treats!  You remind me I need to order some more Umai stuff!


----------



## Lwhkb (Feb 5, 2022)

gotta see the final product!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> CM, looks great… your gonna have some tasty treats!  You remind me I need to order some more Umai stuff!


Justin,  I weighed it a few days ago and I'm still shy of my desired 40% loss. It's getting close though ! :)


----------

